# [2014] Kauai Beach Villas - converting to Wyndham Points



## ecwinch (Dec 9, 2014)

Considering converting my Kauai Beach Villas oceanfront into Wyndham points. As I understand it, I would lose my ability to reserve an oceanfront unit at the 14 month mark - as I currently can.

Instead I would only be able to reserve using points at 13 months out, and I would only have access to a smaller amount of inventory (i.e. units that other owners have converted into Wyndham points). 

Is that correct?
How hard is it to reserve oceanfront at KBV at the 13 month mark?


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 9, 2014)

ecwinch said:


> Considering converting my Kauai Beach Villas oceanfront into Wyndham points. As I understand it, I would lose my ability to reserve an oceanfront unit at the 14 month mark - as I currently can.
> 
> Instead I would only be able to reserve using points at 13 months out, and I would only have access to a smaller amount of inventory (i.e. units that other owners have converted into Wyndham points).
> 
> ...





I think it would depend on the month you were trying to reserve. As an Owner at KBV, you know the importance of requesting your Week assignment as far ahead as possible, to increase the chances of getting what you want.  I don't know if you do it as other Owners do, but the request goes in first-come-first-served order at 16 months, and assignments are made at 14 months. If you can't make a Points reservation till 13 months out, you're dealing with the leftovers from what Owners have already requested.  Factor in the competition with other Points-Converted Owners, and you'd be increasing your chances of not getting the unit/week assignment you want.

I also own Oceanfront at KBV, and wouldn't consider converting my week to Points.  No matter how you slice it, a week is still seven nights, and Weeks owners get that priority window for unit assignment. There is something worthwhile in knowing that I can get what I want if I do things right. I wouldn't want to be slipping back in the race for those few Oceanfront units.  (Remember, a lot of the Oceanfront units at KBV are privately owned, and are not part of the timeshare pool.)

Unless this 13 month window is a perk for Owners at KBV who convert, and it's a better option than for run of the mill Points owners, for the cost of the conversion of your KBV week, it seems it'd be a smarter option to buy a cheaper points package resale that is already enough points to reserve what you want, and sell your Week.  Last I'd heard, the conversion cost was pretty high.

YMMV, right?  

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 9, 2014)

To convert to points in Hawaii, you have to buy a full-priced timeshare from Wyndham.  

I think you can do much better by keeping your Ocean Front unit for your own use, and buying an inexpensive points pkg., on the resale market, to trade.

You will pay far more buying from Wyndham AND lose your Oceanfront priority.


----------



## jacknsara (Dec 10, 2014)

ecwinch said:


> Considering converting my Kauai Beach Villas oceanfront into Wyndham points. As I understand it, I would lose my ability to reserve an oceanfront unit at the 14 month mark - as I currently can.
> 
> Instead I would only be able to reserve using points at 13 months out, and I would only have access to a smaller amount of inventory (i.e. units that other owners have converted into Wyndham points).
> 
> ...


Aloha,
I don't know much about Wyndham points since we haven't sat through a Wyndham sales presentation.  Even so, I fail to understand why you would be concerned about trading back into KBV oceanfront after converting your oceanfront week into points.  I would imagine that the benefit of conversion would be to go elsewhere in the Wyndham system.
What benefit do you expect from the proposed conversion? 
Based on anecdotal information, your odds of getting into a 2bed2bath OF during peak demand seasons at the 13 month lead time limit are better than the 1bed2bath OF units - especially true if you are focused on the G and H buildings.  What type are you contemplating converting? 
Jack


----------



## ecwinch (Dec 10, 2014)

The concern is that it will be difficult to trade back into KBV using points as we would only be able to reserve usage 13 months out, rather than the 14-16 months out we can now. Essentially what the other posters are warning about.

We own multiple weeks at KBV and love the resort, but would also like to have more vacation options rather than going to Kauai every year. Sure we could pick up a cheap pts package, but then we are saddled with more m/f.

Really appreciate all the feedback. If there is anyone out there that has converted and can describe their experience in trading back in, I would love to hear it.


----------



## b2bailey (Dec 10, 2014)

I don't know anything about KBV or Wyndham system -- but I'm wondering why OP can't use RCI or Interval or another trading system for 'more vacation options' than going to Kauai every year.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 10, 2014)

If you want Wyndham resorts, you have far more options if you own Wyndham points.


----------



## ecwinch (Dec 10, 2014)

What Denise said - plus the exchange fees starting to creep past $200. I know there are other companies out there with less expensive fees, but I find them harder to utilize.


----------



## CO skier (Dec 10, 2014)

ecwinch said:


> The concern is that it will be difficult to trade back into KBV using points as we would only be able to reserve usage 13 months out, rather than the 14-16 months out we can now. Essentially what the other posters are warning about.
> 
> ... If there is anyone out there that has converted and can describe their experience in trading back in, I would love to hear it.



I had no difficulty reserving a 2 bedroom OF unit at 10 months for a mid-June stay at KBV using regular Wyndham points (and it was for a Tuesday arrival to save some FF miles).  Except for uber-prime times such as Christmas and New Years weeks, it is probably not difficult to reserve an OF unit at 13 months.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 10, 2014)

There are actually only 8 OF one bedroom units, and 6 of them are in building F, which is the OF building that is farthest from the water, and only one of the 2 best units is on the top floor.

So of the 8 OF units, one is clearly more desirable than the other 8, and you can only ask for it, if you own in "weeks" rather than in "points."  So I think it's actually pretty difficult.


----------



## CO skier (Dec 10, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> There are actually only 8 OF one bedroom units, and 6 of them are in building F, which is the OF building that is farthest from the water, and only one of the 8 units  is on the top floor.
> 
> So of the 8 OF units, one is clearly more desirable than the other 8, and you can only ask for it, if you own in "weeks" rather than in "points."  So I think it's actually pretty difficult.



The OP did not specify one bedroom, just "oceanfront."  If the one bedrooms are booked at 13 months, then just 13-month book one of the 2 bedroom OF units that any Wyndham owner can find still available at 10 months.  The 2 bedroom unit we stayed in was on the second floor with a very nice OF view and well worth the points.

Using points (whether from a KBV conversion or an additional resale purchase) instead of a fixed week also opens the option to split the week or longer stay between KBV and one of the three Wyndham resorts in Princeville.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 10, 2014)

I can give the same type example for the 2 bdm. units - I was just trying to explain why you can get a more desirable unit in weeks.

Personally, I think the views are far superior at KBV, so the Princeville option doesn't seem like a perk to me.  YMMV

Curious:  If you convert an Ocean Front unit to points, do you get enough points to book an Ocean Front unit?


----------



## jacknsara (Dec 12, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> <snip> and you can only ask for it, if you own in "weeks" rather than in "points."  <snip>


As I have already admitted previously in this thread, I know nothing about Wyndham points.  
Is it an assumption or a known fact that KBV owners who convert to Wyndham points cannot submit specific unit priority sequence preferences in their reservation requests when returning to their home resort (KBV)?  
Jack


----------



## ecwinch (Dec 12, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> I can give the same type example for the 2 bdm. units - I was just trying to explain why you can get a more desirable unit in weeks.
> 
> Personally, I think the views are far superior at KBV, so the Princeville option doesn't seem like a perk to me.  YMMV
> 
> Curious:  If you convert an Ocean Front unit to points, do you get enough points to book an Ocean Front unit?



Yes, you receive enough points to book an Ocean Front unit.

Agree with you about Princeville. At Princeville you still have to drive to a swimmable beach. And no option to walk out your door and walk on the beach without driving. We love to walk on the beach in the evening or in the moonlight.  We love the north shore, but oceanview at Princeville (if your lucky to get it) is the not the same as oceanfront at KBV.


----------



## ronparise (Dec 12, 2014)

Eric...When you convert a week to points the 13 month ARP is only for your specific unit. Thats easy to understand when you own a fixed unit and week/ and the vacation counselors do understand it.  

Things become a little less clear when you convert a float week... Heres what the book says regarding ARP with a converted fixed week..."you may request a reservation at your home resort in the season and unit type allocated to your ownership type"  

(page 371)

Now take a look at the points chart..You can see that they distinguish between ocean view (not ocean front) and standard view...If you get either 266000 points (1 bedroom, or 325000 points (2 bedroom) you own a week of the "ocean view type" so you should be able to reserve an Ocean View room (thats your ownership type) in the ARP window. 








Having said that the vacation counselors wont understand this as well as you do or as well as the salespeople in Hawaii. You may have to involve a owner services person to get it done. And if the floating weeks owners have already reserved all the ocean front units you wont have any chance to get one (ocean view maybe, but not ocean front)

Any how, If its important to yo to get what ever they are offering with Pahio week conversion and thats more important to you than the ocean front, Do it. On the otherhand, if the ocean front is more important, dont. 

Can you have the best of both worlds? ...I think so. Keep your ocean front units, Go to ebay and buy another Pahio week, that will convert to high points. (I did a Ka Eo Kai top floor lock-off for 350000 points)  And convert that.


----------



## ecwinch (Dec 14, 2014)

Ron - thanks for all that detail.  That is the crux of the problem - sacrificing definite oceanfront for maybe oceanfront. Since one of the oceanfront buildings is more oceanview (F), and that building has the most timeshare inventory.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 14, 2014)

How often do you think you want to use your OF unit at KBV, and how often do you think you want to use the Wyndham points - every-other-year?


----------



## ecwinch (Dec 14, 2014)

We have been coming to Kauai for the past three years. Probably want to take it down to every other year.  We have decided to take a break from work for a year or two, so want to do more traveling in the US.  Which is the appeal of Wyndham points.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 14, 2014)

Ideally, you need EOY deeds.  Then you could book your home resort every other year, and pick up a cheap Wyndham points pkg. for the opposite years.

Do you own any EOY deeds?


----------



## ecwinch (Dec 15, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Ideally, you need EOY deeds.  Then you could book your home resort every other year, and pick up a cheap Wyndham points pkg. for the opposite years.
> 
> Do you own any EOY deeds?



Agreed. Unfortunately I have two full weeks and only 1 EOY.


----------



## slabeaume (Dec 26, 2014)

ecwinch said:


> Considering converting my Kauai Beach Villas oceanfront into Wyndham points. As I understand it, I would lose my ability to reserve an oceanfront unit at the 14 month mark - as I currently can.
> 
> Instead I would only be able to reserve using points at 13 months out, and I would only have access to a smaller amount of inventory (i.e. units that other owners have converted into Wyndham points).
> 
> ...



Yes, you would loose your ability to reserve a unit at 14 months out.  

Yes, you would be able to reserve at 13 months out, but only the type of unit you converted (1 bedroom ov for 1 bedroom ov, 2 bedroom ov for 2 bedroom ov, 2 bedroom lagoon view for 2 bedroom lagoon view, etc).  Are all your weeks ov?  You would probably have to buy an EOY unit at Bali Hai to convert your weeks, but those points won't be available for reserving at KBV at 13 months out.

Yes, the inventory would probably be smaller.  It depends on how many people have converted to Wyndham.  I've been told many times that the inventory is kept separate.  

Will you be able to get OV at 13 months out?   There's a good chance you will because you're only competing with other Wyndham owners who also converted their weeks for those times.  At 10 months out, it's quite possible, too.  We go in Feb. and have gotten an OV several times; many times within the 60 day VIP discount time period.  If you convert, you'll most likely be a VIP and have the fun of getting discounted vacations and free upgrades.  We converted non OV units with the hopes of getting OV units and it's worked out probably 75% of the time, even though we have to wait until 10 months out or less.

As VIP members, we've taken several other vacations on the mainland and don't have to worry about the housekeeping or booking fee that non-VIPs have to pay.  We've also used our VIP privilege to bank points into Trading Places and have gotten a couple really good Hawaii exchanges.  I've also gotten a few really nice RCI exchanges with points I got back from getting our vacations at 50% of the point value.

For us, the conversion has worked out.


----------



## ecwinch (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks for that perspective.


----------



## slabeaume (Jan 20, 2015)

There's actually a week in a 1 bedroom OV unit available for FEb. 8-15 right now!  That's when we'll be there, but we already have a 1 bedroom OV reserved.  I imagine we'll be put in the F building, but it's still an OV.  BTW---Wyndham doesn't distinguish between an OV and OF.  Supposedly if you're VIP you can call in when you make the reservation and they'll give you a choice of what's available.  I usually forget to do that, though.  

DeniseM---I know they use to have different check in days for different buildings.  Do you know what building has the 1 bedroom OV check in for Sat.?  Or does it even go by day of the week anymore?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm sorry - I don't have that info.


----------



## linsj (Jan 20, 2015)

slabeaume said:


> I know they use to have different check in days for different buildings.  Do you know what building has the 1 bedroom OV check in for Sat.?  Or does it even go by day of the week anymore?



Yes, it still goes by the day of the week. Views do not include OV; they're labeled OF. Here's the OF list by day:

Oceanfront units
1 bed 2 bath (floor in parenthesis)
G5 (3rd)--Sat check-in
G1 (1st)--Sat
F18 (3rd)--Friday check-in
F16 (2nd)--Fri
F14 (1st)--Fri
F5 (3rd)--Sun check-in
F3 (2nd)--Sun
F1 (1st)--Sun


----------



## slabeaume (Jan 20, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> I'm sorry - I don't have that info.



ok, thanks for responding.  Guess I'll find out soon!


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 20, 2015)

Did you convert KBV to Wyndham points?


----------



## slabeaume (Jan 20, 2015)

linsj said:


> Yes, it still goes by the day of the week. Views do not include OV; they're labeled OF. Here's the OF list by day:
> 
> Oceanfront units
> 1 bed 2 bath (floor in parenthesis)
> ...



Thanks so much! According to this, I should get the G building!  Hope it's the 3rd floor!  You wouldn't happen to have that info for 2 bedroom OF Wyndham units, would you?
Thanks, Sue


----------



## slabeaume (Jan 20, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Did you convert KBV to Wyndham points?



If you're asking me, yes.  We had non-ocean front units and we were told we'd be able to reserve OF 13 months out.  Of course they corrected that about a year later, but we've still been pretty lucky getting ocean view units.  I see the one I listed earlier today is gone now.  I could have gotten a free upgrade to a 2 bedroom unit for the week of Feb. 7th, but didn't want to give up the OF room.


----------



## linsj (Jan 20, 2015)

slabeaume said:


> You wouldn't happen to have that info for 2 bedroom OF Wyndham units, would you?
> Thanks, Sue



No, I don't because I own only one-bedroom units. But I think I got this list from someone's post on TUG, so you can probably find it with a search.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 20, 2015)

slabeaume said:


> Thanks so much! According to this, I should get the G building!  Hope it's the 3rd floor!  You wouldn't happen to have that info for 2 bedroom OF Wyndham units, would you?
> Thanks, Sue



Sue, keep in mind the few OF one bedroom units are quite often reserved by Weeks owners at 14 months out, so it quite likely will not be available. There are only 2 timeshare one bedroom units in G building, and all of H building is 2 bedroom units. The odds are slim unless you go with a 2 bedroom unit. 


Here's the list for 2 bedroom OF units:

Friday Checkin:
F8, G13, G14, G17, H8, H9, H10

Saturday Checkin:
F9, G11, G12, H2

Sunday Checkin:
F11

Hope this helps,
Dave


----------



## slabeaume (Jan 21, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> Sue, keep in mind the few OF one bedroom units are quite often reserved by Weeks owners at 14 months out, so it quite likely will not be available. There are only 2 timeshare one bedroom units in G building, and all of H building is 2 bedroom units. The odds are slim unless you go with a 2 bedroom unit.
> 
> 
> Here's the list for 2 bedroom OF units:
> ...



Thanks, Dave!  Are those the Wyndham 2 bedroom units?  I know we'll get an OF 1 bedroom unit since that's what I have reserved, just curious where they all are.  Sometimes I'm able to reserve 2 bedroom units so it would be nice to have an idea what ones of those are Wyndham, too.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 21, 2015)

slabeaume said:


> Thanks, Dave!  Are those the Wyndham 2 bedroom units?  I know we'll get an OF 1 bedroom unit since that's what I have reserved, just curious where they all are.  Sometimes I'm able to reserve 2 bedroom units so it would be nice to have an idea what ones of those are Wyndham, too.



Hmm.  I don't know how to answer this. These are the units on the unit assignment list provided by the resort, which has names and contact emails with Wyndham addresses. The resort is managed by Wyndham, and there are only so many units on the property. The rest of the OF buildings units not on this list are privately owned, so are not in the timeshare pool.  So I guess the answer is yes, these are the Wyndham units. ?

If you want to PM me a good email address, I can send you a unit map, so you can see where the OF units are situated.

Dave


----------



## slabeaume (Jan 21, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> Hmm.  I don't know how to answer this. These are the units on the unit assignment list provided by the resort, which has names and contact emails with Wyndham addresses. The resort is managed by Wyndham, and there are only so many units on the property. The rest of the OF buildings units not on this list are privately owned, so are not in the timeshare pool.  So I guess the answer is yes, these are the Wyndham units. ?
> 
> If you want to PM me a good email address, I can send you a unit map, so you can see where the OF units are situated.
> 
> Dave



I was thinking about that after I posted the question and figured that those are probably the units that Pahio and Wyndham both use.  I was told they keep the inventory separate, but I guess that would be the specific week or amount of weeks that were converted for each unit.  I know in the Worldmark and Wyndham resorts, they actually pull certain units in the complexes and make only them available to the other club.  I guess that's not done with Wyndham and Pahio.
Thanks for the offer of the unit map, I do have that already.  After 12 trips there, I'm anxious to see the newly redecorated units!


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 21, 2015)

Points and weeks use the same units:  X number of weeks in Wyndham points, X number of weeks in weeks.  A significant number of the ocean front units are privately owned condos.


----------



## slabeaume (Jan 21, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Points and weeks use the same units:  X number of weeks in Wyndham points, X number of weeks in weeks.  A significant number of the ocean front units are privately owned condos.



Yeah, I wish I was one of the people who privately owned one of the OF condos there!


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 21, 2015)

Many of them are owned by a couple that retired on Kauai - they live there themselves, and rent out their other units.  They took two, 2-bdm. top floor units, and remodeled them into one large condo.

There are units for sale there from time to time, but an OF one bedroom goes for $300-$400K.  As soon as I win the lottery, I'm going to buy one!


----------



## slabeaume (Jan 22, 2015)

Maybe we'll be neighbors some day Denise!


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 10, 2015)

slabeaume said:


> I was thinking about that after I posted the question and figured that those are probably the units that Pahio and Wyndham both use.  I was told they keep the inventory separate, but I guess that would be the specific week or amount of weeks that were converted for each unit.  I know in the Worldmark and Wyndham resorts, they actually pull certain units in the complexes and make only them available to the other club.  I guess that's not done with Wyndham and Pahio.
> Thanks for the offer of the unit map, I do have that already.  After 12 trips there, I'm anxious to see the newly redecorated units!



This is what I got from the sales guy when I converted my KBV weeks into points. 

Since the resort has floating weeks - not fixed, Wyndham has access to all available inventory at 13 months - but is capped by the # of weeks by size and view that have been converted into pts.  

So the inventory is not truly separate. But Wyndham cannot reserve more OF units/weeks then have been converted. 

As much as I discount whatever sales people say, this does seem to be the case. Otherwise I doubt Wyndham would be able to offer OF units for every reservation week. And so far in checking the calendar every week, they do seem to be able to do that.


----------



## McSpadden (Apr 9, 2015)

*Wyndham Pahio Kauai Beach Villas*

ECWinch,

  Do you mind sharing what you were able to get in points by converting your TS?  I am in the process of obtaining a unit at that location and will be considering a points conversion as well.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Tamaradarann (Apr 11, 2015)

*A Week in Points may be more than a Week*



BMWguynw said:


> I think it would depend on the month you were trying to reserve. As an Owner at KBV, you know the importance of requesting your Week assignment as far ahead as possible, to increase the chances of getting what you want.  I don't know if you do it as other Owners do, but the request goes in first-come-first-served order at 16 months, and assignments are made at 14 months. If you can't make a Points reservation till 13 months out, you're dealing with the leftovers from what Owners have already requested.  Factor in the competition with other Points-Converted Owners, and you'd be increasing your chances of not getting the unit/week assignment you want.
> 
> I also own Oceanfront at KBV, and wouldn't consider converting my week to Points.  No matter how you slice it, a week is still seven nights, and Weeks owners get that priority window for unit assignment. There is something worthwhile in knowing that I can get what I want if I do things right. I wouldn't want to be slipping back in the race for those few Oceanfront units.  (Remember, a lot of the Oceanfront units at KBV are privately owned, and are not part of the timeshare pool.)
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 11, 2015)

Tamaradarann said:


> I don't know as much about the Wyndham System as I do the Hilton System, but in points system weeks are not just weeks.  When we convert some of our timeshare ownership into points we can get 4 weeks of usage from the unit we own and there are more valuable units that can get as many as 13 weeks from one ownership.  Also you can start and end your vacation on any day of the week and stay for more or less than 7 nights to get the best air fare and most nights possible out of your vacation or long weekend.  As little as 3 nights and as many as 100 nights.  So a week is no longer just a week.




I believe you are correct with regard to general timeshare locations.  With Kauai Beach Villas as a specific resort, there are only a few ocean view timeshare units, as opposed to many lagoon view units.  If you want to stay in a specific unit, the reservation needs to be made at the right time, requesting the right unit.  The amount of points required to stay in a specific unit may change (I don't know the numbers, sorry.)  Those few ocean view units aren't likely to be available for points reservations if Weeks owners have previously reserved them for themselves. A points reservation can still be made, but the availability of remaining open units would be reduced.  If all you want to do is stay at the resort, and season, unit, or view isn't an issue, then it's probably possible to stretch ownership into more than a week.

Again, for me, as a Weeks owner of an ocean view unit, it isn't of value to me to convert to Points there.  I'd lose my priority unit assignment window, and likely end up staying in a  lesser unit than what I own.  And for the distance traveled to get to Kauai, shortening the stay to less than a week wouldn't be something I'd ever want to do.  Like Denise, I'd rather own multiple weeks, so I could stay longer. 

Dave


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 15, 2015)

McSpadden said:


> ECWinch,
> 
> Do you mind sharing what you were able to get in points by converting your TS?  I am in the process of obtaining a unit at that location and will be considering a points conversion as well.
> 
> ...



Except for holidays, I am generally seeing availability for Ocean View at the 10 month mark. A little less in the 2BR range during the Jan-Feb timeframe. 

By converting to pts, you do lose a little - but not all - of your ARP, as you can only make reservations 13 months out rather than the 14 month mark for fixed weeks. I did not have a problem using ARP to book a Mar week 13 months out.

It has worked out well for us given how we travel. The only thing I would try to do differently is negotiating the location and size of the points contract I had to buy to convert. We bought a 126k pt contract to convert 3 weeks, in hindsight I should have tried to get that down to a 126k EOY.  Also I would have tried to get the pts in a CWA resort, but not sure they can sell that from HI.

Given the flexibility it has added for us - being able to travel more and stay at more resorts rather than exchanging or going back to Kauai, I would do it again in a heartbeat.  Instead of 3 weeks in Kauai, we will likely end up with a 1 week in Kauai and 1 week at a Wyndham Princeville resort this year, plus about seven weeks of vacation on mainland resorts. So far we have had a week in Panama City, FL, a week in  Oceanside, CA, a week in Anaheim, CA.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Apr 16, 2015)

*View versus Length of Stay*



BMWguynw said:


> I believe you are correct with regard to general timeshare locations.  With Kauai Beach Villas as a specific resort, there are only a few ocean view timeshare units, as opposed to many lagoon view units.  If you want to stay in a specific unit, the reservation needs to be made at the right time, requesting the right unit.  The amount of points required to stay in a specific unit may change (I don't know the numbers, sorry.)  Those few ocean view units aren't likely to be available for points reservations if Weeks owners have previously reserved them for themselves. A points reservation can still be made, but the availability of remaining open units would be reduced.  If all you want to do is stay at the resort, and season, unit, or view isn't an issue, then it's probably possible to stretch ownership into more than a week.
> 
> Again, for me, as a Weeks owner of an ocean view unit, it isn't of value to me to convert to Points there.  I'd lose my priority unit assignment window, and likely end up staying in a  lesser unit than what I own.  And for the distance traveled to get to Kauai, shortening the stay to less than a week wouldn't be something I'd ever want to do.  Like Denise, I'd rather own multiple weeks, so I could stay longer.



I can understand your desire of a preferred view.  We have made reservations with respect to view in the past as well.  When we stay in Honolulu we get a nice but not the best view possible.  However, we stay without a car and are always out walking and attending events with relatively little time in the room, so just being in Honolulu is the desire that we try to optimize.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 16, 2015)

Tamaradarann said:


> I can understand your desire of a preferred view.  We have made reservations with respect to view in the past as well.  When we stay in Honolulu we get a nice but not the best view possible.  However, we stay without a car and are always out walking and attending events with relatively little time in the room, so just being in Honolulu is the desire that we try to optimize.



I agree. Staying in Honolulu is a very different experience than Kauai. It'd be difficult to stay on Kauai without a car. 

Dave


----------



## ecwinch (May 10, 2015)

I have started to notice that Oceanfront/view units are not coming up very often in the Feb-Mar timeframe at the 10 month mark - ie. when all points owners can make reservations. We converted oceanview into points, so still retain our 13 month Advance Reservation Priority for oceanfront - and I have not had a problem booking it that way. 

So not sure I would convert to points if I owned non-oceanfront and was upgrading to points in order to get into the ocean-front units. Particularly if I wanted to go in the Feb-Mar timeframe.


----------



## Dalownerx3 (Aug 3, 2015)

*Did not convert 2bdrm OF EOY to Wyndam Points*

I hope this helps everyone.

16 years ago, I purchased one week every other year 2 bedroom ocean front, H9. We also have FLOATING week which means our week is never restricted (I believe all Pahio owners have floating week.) Unless all 51 weeks (1 week/year is used for maintenance) of one unit is converted to Wyndam, then Wyndam has to share that unit with the Pahio owner's floating week.

When I reserved 14 months ahead, I am only competing with other 2bdrm OF Pahio owners. I believe there are only 12  2bdrm OF units to begin with according to a previous post. Now if I convert to Wyndam points (for only $12,000), yeah I can have enought points for 1 week 2bdrm OF or a couple of weeks for a non oceanfront 1bdrm, etc. However, I believe I can only reserve 13 months ahead, at that point I am competing with EVERYONE in Wyndam world who has enough points to book 2bdrm OF in Kauai. 

So, no, we did not give Wyndam $12,000 to convert our week to points to stay in our unit.  EOY, we stay 1 week during June, July, and Aug in a 2bdrm OF unit, usually G or H buildings (kids in school is a pain).  According to conversations with the front desk, a lot of Pahio 2bdrm OF did not convert which is why Wyndam nags us (or they nag everyone). And it does not matter how many do or do not convert to Wyndam points. I believe I can be the last Pahio owner on the planet, I can still book my floating week in my unit, 14 months ahead. Of course I could be wrong. If I tried to book 6 months or less ahead, well, I know I will not win that one, Wyndam or not. Hawaii is in high demand. Also, June, July, and Aug is in the highest demand because airline prices are highest in those months. I do hear from front desk that KBV is usually 90-100% capacity year round.

The good news is that Wyndam purchased Shell, (Princeville, Poipu, Kapaa). So there should be more 2bdrm OF for the Wyndam World to stay at. Of course, those owners have to convert to Wyndam points first.

Btw, marketing convinced us to go to BaliHai for a "Pahio Workshop" with other Pahio owners for information that is not in the newsletters etc. Well, it was a lie, we had 1 sales lady give us the same pitch we heard for several years. Then we were given the Discovery Package pitch. In the end, we had to argue to get the $100 gift card. Just be firm and keep it short, 1 hour, demand your goodies and leave. Also I noticed that when we were in the sales office building, we had no cell phone service. Hmmmmmm.......

Hope this helps.


----------



## ecwinch (Aug 16, 2015)

Just to clear up one point, if you elect to convert to points, you are not competing with every Wyndham owner at the 13 month mark for the OF units.  Other Wyndham owners can only reserve KBV at the 10 month mark, and with your converted points you have ARP at the 13 month mark.

For us the conversion made sense, though it may not for everyone. We never made a reservation at the 14 month mark when we were a weeks owner, so the loss of a month is not a big deal to us. 

For the flexibility we gained (over 54 nights booked with pts this year) and the VIP discount, it made sense for us given our travel plans.


----------



## Dalownerx3 (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks for the reply.
How far in advance do you usually book?


----------



## slabeaume (Aug 19, 2015)

I probably wouldn't have converted if I was told I still had to wait to 10 months to reserve ocean view.  But when I converted, they were confused and I was able to book OV 13 months out for a couple years.  But I've had pretty good luck getting Feb. ov.  I even have 1.5 weeks ov reserved for Feb. 2016---which I will probably be cancelling.  I also got quite a deal when I converted by only having to buy an EOY 1bedroom BAli Hai unit.  So with my VIP status, we are constantly taking last minute trips for half the amount of points and nice upgrades.  We even use those last minute reservations like "hotels" as we drive around.  I've often gotten the 3 and 4 bedroom penthouses for half the points of a 1 or 2 bedroom.  It's become a "game" to see what I can get for the least amount of points.  So ultimately, I'm glad we converted.

Oh---and we are NOT able to book at the SVC in Kapaa.  I keep hoping we will be able to some day.  I have stayed there and like it a lot, too.  We can stay at Worldmark Kapaa Shores by paying an "internal" exchange fee, but that's only for units available within something like 6 months, but I personally don't think they're as nice as KBV.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 19, 2015)

Head's up:  For those of you who might want to book an oceanview unit for February 2016, I had a reservation for a 1br checking in on February 20 that I changed last week to a different date. So that checkin date may still be available.

Good luck!

Dave


----------



## ecwinch (Aug 21, 2015)

Dalownerx3 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> How far in advance do you usually book?



For us, the real value of KBV is in the ocean front units. Not sure we would stay there if we could not get ocean front.

So we typically have been booking right at the 13th month mark. In Wyndham there is no penalty for cancellation - not even the nominal $25 fee that Pahio charges. 

Before we converted to points we would typically book 8-12 months out.


----------

